# Estes Gravel grain size?



## Janis (Sep 22, 2010)

Can someone save me a hour long drive and let me know how big, more or less, Estes gravels are? A mm size range, any place with a photo and something like a penny or dime for scale, a comparison with Eco-complete -- pretty much anything will help.

Or, how would a cory find it?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Easy enough answer to give to someone, get eco-complete.


----------

